# Sticky  Kongs for puppies



## MFT

I have seen a lot of people recommending kongs stuffed with things to keep puppies entertained. Would these be suitable even for a 9/10 week old puppy who is definitely on the small side? Could anyone recommend a good one and some tasty fillings? 

Thanks


----------



## Ali79

Hello

We bought Beau a puppy Kong and our trainer said to fill it with things like chopped up small pieces of apple, carrots, small pieces of meat etc. We mix up these in some frozen yoghurt and fill the Kong with it then smear the top of the Kong with smooth peanut butter and Beau loves it and keeps her entertained for ages. Hope this helps and I am sure others will give you more ideas


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Ali79 said:


> Hello
> 
> We bought Beau a puppy Kong and our trainer said to fill it with things like chopped up small pieces of apple, carrots, small pieces of meat etc. We mix up these in some frozen yoghurt and fill the Kong with it then smear the top of the Kong with smooth peanut butter and Beau loves it and keeps her entertained for ages. Hope this helps and I am sure others will give you more ideas


Ali79 x I want to be Your puppy ! x

Stephen x


----------



## JoJo

Yes puppy size kong will be fine for Pru, lots of us fill with peanut butter and cream cheese too.

You can buy the kong can of filler or kong biscuits too, it is totally up to you, but kongs are great for keeping puppies busy for a while xxxx

Also kong wubba's are another great toy loved by my dogs .. we have about 5 of them ... no food needed but great teething toy for puppy and a great toy for playing tug with your other canine pals xxxx

hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Nadhak

Found this on a website for ideas on Kong recipes!
MEATY TREAT
Ingredients: A portion of your dog's normal kibble, about a teaspoon of meat paste, a chunk of banana (about an inch thick).
Method: Half fill the Kong with kibble, then add the meat paste. Using the handle of the spoon, mix the meat paste into the kibble. Add some more kibble, packing it in well, and then plug the large opening with the banana.
Food Fact: Banana is a 'pre-biotic' food, which means it provides a good nutritional base to feed the dog's friendly gut bacteria and so promote good digestive health.

CALMING KONG
Ingredients: A portion of your dog's normal kibble, about a dessertspoon of cottage cheese, a chunk of banana (about an inch thick).
Method: Half fill the Kong with kibble, then spoon in most of the cottage cheese. Holding your hand over the large opening, shake the Kong to coat the kibble in the cottage cheese. Add some more kibble, packing it in well, then top with the remainder of the cottage cheese before plugging the large opening with the banana.
Food Fact: Cottage cheese contains a good source of the protein amino-acid 'casein', which the body converts into naturally occurring opioids that have a calming effect. This is especially useful to help separation distressed dogs to feel more relaxed when alone. Bananas are also thought to have a calming effect too.

SWEET & NUTTY
Ingredients: Warm freshly boiled white rice, warm freshly steamed and mashed sweet potato, about a dessertspoon of peanut butter.
Method: Mix and mash together the rice and sweet potato and peanut butter. Fill the Kong with the mix and it's ready to serve. Alternatively, wait until the rice and sweet potato has cooled before making the mix and then freeze the Kong to use later. When frozen this mix seems to last for hours, so it's a great boredom buster, especially on long car journeys.
Food Fact: Sweet potato is a great source of beta-carotene. Beta-carotene is converted by the body into vitamin A and acts as powerful antioxidant, helping to support immune system health.

FRUITY FREEZE
Ingredients: Banana, a small handful of blueberries, natural yoghurt.
Method: Mash or blend the banana, blueberries and yoghurt together in a bowl. Place the Kong, small end down, in a mug, and spoon in the mix. Place in the freezer and serve when frozen.
Food Fact: Blueberries are high in antioxidants and vitamin C, and can help to support cardiovascular and urinary tract health.

EGG-CEEDINGLY TASTY
Ingredients: 1 scrambled egg, 1 chopped Frankfurter or hot-dog sausage, boiled white rice.
Method: Mash the scrambled egg and rice together in a bowl and then mix in the chopped sausage. Fill the Kong, using a chunk of sausage to plug the end.
Food Fact: Egg is 100% nutritionally complete, meaning that it contains all the protein-amino acids that the body needs.

TUM-EASE ~ Thanks to Carole Green (owned by Cody) for this recipe suggestion.
Ingredients: Cold boiled white rice, about a dessertspoon of natural bio-yoghurt.
Method: Mix and mash the rice and yoghurt together and fill the Kong. Serve straight away or freeze for later.
Food Fact: The blandness of boiled white rice coupled with the 'friendly' bacteria in natural bio-yogurt makes this a great recipe for dogs with sensitive tummies.

PUMPKIN PIE ~ Thanks to Eryka Kahunanui (owned by Bizzle Fo’ Shizzle and Sarah Bean) for this recipe suggestion. 
Ingredients: Pureed pumpkin, tahini paste (or peanut butter).
Method: Mix together the pureed pumpkin and tahini paste and fill the Kong. Serve straight away or freeze for later.
Food Fact: Tahini (sesame butter) is a good source of calcium and zinc, minerals essential for healthy bones


----------



## DONNA

Wow what great recipes thanks!!


----------



## tessybear

Dexter is such a fussy eater and isn't that interested in treats- he just can't be bothered to get anything out of his kong he's too lazy!


----------



## Sezra

Fab recipes! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ali79

Jukee Doodles said:


> Ali79 x I want to be Your puppy ! x
> 
> Stephen x


Hi Stephen - as long as you are housetrained you are more than welcome  x


----------



## MillieDog

What great recipe ideas.

I do have a kong, but Millie seems to empty it rather quickly. It certainly doesn't keep her entertained for hours. I'll give it another go and will especially try freezing it to slow her down.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks everyone - I'm taking Izzy shopping next week


----------



## lady amanda

freese a kong filled with stock, like veg or beef, or chicken, it's good when they are teething to suck on something cold


----------



## wilfiboy

Great ideas...... lol Tessy that Dexter is a one x


----------



## flounder_1

following Nadhak's excellent post with Kong stuffing recipes in I have just filled Lolly's kongs with chopped apple, carrot, kibble and peanut butter and put them in the freezer. Lolly usually only gets kibble or treats mixed with peanut butter.
Lolly was very interested in what I was up to - she could see the kongs and smell the peanut butter I'm sure so when I was finished I gave her a bit of carrot and apple with peanut butter on. well she licked them both and then left them! She did go back and chew the carrot but left all the pieces on the floor.
I think I may come home to a chewed veg/fruit mess in her crate when I give her one  Maybe the peanut butter will 'marinade' the apple and carrot to make them more tasty!!!


----------



## weez74

flounder_1 said:


> following Nadhak's excellent post with Kong stuffing recipes in I have just filled Lolly's kongs with chopped apple, carrot, kibble and peanut butter and put them in the freezer. Lolly usually only gets kibble or treats mixed with peanut butter.
> Lolly was very interested in what I was up to - she could see the kongs and smell the peanut butter I'm sure so when I was finished I gave her a bit of carrot and apple with peanut butter on. well she licked them both and then left them! She did go back and chew the carrot but left all the pieces on the floor.
> I think I may come home to a chewed veg/fruit mess in her crate when I give her one  Maybe the peanut butter will 'marinade' the apple and carrot to make them more tasty!!!


Let us know how she gets on with them!


----------



## Mags

*Kong*

I have been giving Maisie the end knuckle off a chicken leg (where the leg has been detached from the foot so I suppose in theory it's an ankle!) as it's just the right size to squeeze into a puppy sized kong. She goes nuts for it and it keeps her entertained for ages - even longer if it's straight from the freezer. I can get at least half an hours peace and quiet!


----------



## Lilly's mum

Kongs are great! We do one for our Lilly when we go out for a long time and seems to do good! We put some of her treats and a little bit of her food and ALWAYS Peanut butter!! She loves peanut butter!!! xx


----------



## Lilly's mum

I also hear that - (going off the kong subject) That if you freeze carrots - not for too long. They are very good because carrots are already hard and then they get harder so take are doggies a long time to get through. We also tried freezing an old rag then giving it to Lilly to chew on and that was really good!


----------



## Emily's mommy

Thanks for the recipes! I can't wait to try them for Emily.


----------



## Rufini

Wow! We bought Vinvent a Kong and have put some peanut butter in it and he seems to love it, but once the peanut butter is gone he ignores it! I've put some doggy treats in it but he's not keen on them so doesn't play with it much.

I'll have a go with one of these recipes and let you know how he does


----------



## kendal

Rufini said:


> Wow! We bought Vinvent a Kong and have put some peanut butter in it and he seems to love it, but once the peanut butter is gone he ignores it! I've put some doggy treats in it but he's not keen on them so doesn't play with it much.
> 
> I'll have a go with one of these recipes and let you know how he does


anything you put in it pop it in the freezer it will last longer and will be nice when he is teething.


----------



## S.Claire

just wanted to say a huge THANKYOU to everyone on this forum who educated me about Kongs (having had dogs in my family my life) I have never even heard of a kong. I feel sorry for my doggies in heaven for missing out on such a treat!

As I type Nacho is going to town on his kong. I have been replaced and his love is now for the rubber orange thing rolling around on the floor filled with bran flakes, kibble, peanut butter paste and apple!

Such a joy to see him in his absolute element... Well it is food afterall!


----------



## Rufini

Vincent loves the mix of wet bran flakes, kibble, HOT DOGS and ham xD Going to try one with mashed potato and peas with ham and Kibbles


----------



## Kaz

I love my puppy KONG - take a look at me , Benji x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZX1VGSk2Kg&list=LLfaY65PjQ9BKiG_Rx49NGew&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

Re kongs--I think they're great, have filled them with all kinds of doggie delicacies-- Mr Oliver is too lazy to work at getting them out! True, True. A good marrow bone is another story .... Happy Christmas OM.


----------



## Crazy

With regards to peanut butter is it best to go for smooth or chunky? I've only got crunchy in the cupboard (for the humans!) & don't want to just give my puppy that if it's not suitable. Tried him with a Kong this morning with just a couple of basic kibble treats in & he really enjoyed it so planning on having a go with some of those lovely recipes. A very useful thread, thank you!


----------



## Elzo

Great thread, will come in useful when we pick our pup up!


----------



## RuthMill

Does anyone know the answer to Carols question about peanut butter? I would also like to know... Thanks.


----------



## Ali79

Crazy said:


> With regards to peanut butter is it best to go for smooth or chunky? I've only got crunchy in the cupboard (for the humans!) & don't want to just give my puppy that if it's not suitable. Tried him with a Kong this morning with just a couple of basic kibble treats in & he really enjoyed it so planning on having a go with some of those lovely recipes. A very useful thread, thank you!


Beau has had both crunchy and smooth (depending on what phase my daughter is going through as to what we have in the cupboard) peanut butter. She has had kongs filled with it since we got her at 8 weeks and have never had any problem with it. Hope this helps


----------



## animal lover

I used a kong bone toy when mine were puppies had no problems


----------



## animal lover

mine have only ever had smooth they are now 4


----------



## Blackstreet

Hi just wondering.... If you put wet food in like cream cheese or peanut butter doesn't this make an almighty mess on your floor?


----------



## lenaf4ever

I would suggest stuffing the Kong with more hard biscuit treats instead of overloading it on peanut butter. Dogs tend to get diarrhea afterwards. But the Kong is a great toy for your doggy! It keeps them busy and they love digging into it while finding new surprises!


----------



## JasperBlack

JoJo said:


> Yes puppy size kong will be fine for Pru, lots of us fill with peanut butter and cream cheese too.
> 
> You can buy the kong can of filler or kong biscuits too, it is totally up to you, but kongs are great for keeping puppies busy for a while xxxx
> 
> Also kong wubba's are another great toy loved by my dogs .. we have about 5 of them ... no food needed but great teething toy for puppy and a great toy for playing tug with your other canine pals xxxx
> 
> hope this helps xxxx


do you recommend small or medium puppy kongs? I was looking the other day for our new puppy but just didnt have a clue which size. Thanks


----------



## lady amanda

the small is really really small....we went with the medium


----------



## JasperBlack

Thanks, that's what I thought. Visited him the other day and he's still so tiny, so was unsure. Thanks, will go medium then x


----------



## SarahJohnson

*what age Kong recipes?*

Fab recipes, many thanks for posting, but I'm a but unsure when it's OK to give my cockadoodle pup things like peanut butter, cheese, cottage cheese?
He's now 10 weeks old.


----------



## JasperBlack

I was worried too but i got salt free sugar free peanut butter! When he was young though I mashed sweet potato and crumbled up home made liver treats in it. He still loves it now. He loves sweet potato and peanut butter, I sometimes layer it with cream cheese too  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femmedufromage

Or try Banana with the Peanut Butter. Monty loves his frozen


----------



## Joyce

Brilliant recipes thank you


----------



## JasperBlack

Hot dog sausages and cream cheese is the new fav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack

Oh yes, peanut butter and banana frozen helped remove one of jasper's puppy canines! Thought it would never come out , lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovecockapoo2

I am so excited I fount this! We bought Thors kong this past weekend and he loves his. We love watching him play with it lol


----------



## carolinequilts

Hi. Okay, so I don't know any better - but I bought a puppy kong and a treat for it which was too big for the hole. Should I cut it up and put it inside so it rattles around? How does the dog get the treat (or the fun food recipes above) out of the kong? I've never used one.


----------



## JasperBlack

I tend to just smear a thin coating if peanut butter or cream cheese and jasper spends ages just licking it for the tasty bits. I also fill it to the brim with a combo of an inch of banana mashed with cream cheese and peanut butter. I only ever give him a teaspoon of peanut butter or cream cheese at a time though. also peanut butter cream cheese and cooked mashed sweet potato work well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolinequilts

Thank you JasperBlack. And once it is filled, how does the pup get it out? Just with his tongue? I guess it is just something I need to try. How do you clean it? Seems to me with all the goo in there that it would get rancid after awhile.


----------



## kendal

They get most of it out themselves with ther toinge. but you can clean it with a bottle brush or pop it in the dishwasher. or stick biskets in the bottom of it so that the sticky stuff stays in the bi that is easier for the dog to get to. you kinda have to finde your own method of using and cleaning it.


----------



## Cat 53

We bought the medium puppy kong for Max and he adores it. He loves playing fetch with it and he adores chewing it. He adores it filled with ham, cheese, peanut butter etc. he also adores just holding it in his mouth like a big dummy!


----------



## JasperBlack

Yes they just lick it! I bought a set with a baby's bottle brush and a small one (for the bottle teats) the little one is perfect for the puppy kong, I then stick it in the dishwasher! Your right they do get gunky at the bottom. You can also freeze the filling by sticking a filled kong in the freezer, last longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suecoo66

I've ordered my new puppy a Goodie bone Kong, he will also be getting my previous dogs Kong for when he's older


----------



## Kazd

So far I have done mashed banana with natural pro biotic yoghurt which I froze. And I have also put a few dogs of cream cheese init and frozen it. Usually do that if we are going out and leaving him. Set the iPad up to record him when we were out, starts off with him in shot worrying the kong, then he picks it up and takes it in his crate off shot, we then have an hour and a half of nothing but a shot of some discarded toys and kitchen floor.


----------



## Suecoo66

Kazd said:


> So far I have done mashed banana with natural pro biotic yoghurt which I froze. And I have also put a few dogs of cream cheese init and frozen it. Usually do that if we are going out and leaving him. Set the iPad up to record him when we were out, starts off with him in shot worrying the kong, then he picks it up and takes it in his crate off shot, we then have an hour and a half of nothing but a shot of some discarded toys and kitchen floor.


Do you just leave it recording or is there an motion activated app?


----------



## polly1harg

Awesome idea's here cannot wait to get Daisy home and try them all out! THANKS!!


----------



## Mylothecockapoo

*Kong stuffing*

Just get the small kong for that aged puppy and what I do is put some peanut butter in it! Mylo loves it and it keeps him entertained for up to an hour!


----------



## Intensive years

Love the idea of the treat filled kong...but how do you offer them...in a confined area? I think a greasy peanut butter floo would not go down well with my husband


----------



## Sumes

We've started using the treat filled Kong if the boys have to go in their crate for a short period during the day if we need to pop out so they associate it with being a good place. We used oven dried yams yesterday which went down well!


----------



## Muddy paws

So on our first shopping trip for puppy goods to day, we looked at the Kong's along with many other toys. The trouble is one of my wife's allegories is having a severe reaction to latex / rubber. 

Bit of a problem that for many dogs toys. Does anyone know if you can get something similar to the Kong that is not rubber. I'm guessing probably not as I can't think of anything else that could stand up to the treatment they would get.

But if anyone knows of anything, please let me know.

Many thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CazzaR

We use a mixture of peanut butter and kibble. As he is a puppy we put a couple of cubes of cheddar which he is wild for. I am defo going to add some carrot and apple now. Also the calming recipe will be useful for when we have to go out and leave him occasionally. Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## elsacockapoo

Fab thread, can't wait to try out some of these ideas with our pup Elsa


----------



## marycciu

bumping this thread as it's excellent! I hadn't known til now people put anything but dry snacks in a kong. Can't wait to try


----------



## Mazzapoo

I found that anythIng dairy based would upset Poppy's tum (where-as mouldy rabbit carcass is fine ) so I used to poach chicken thighs (we were using chicken as treats for quite a while) and use the stock to freeze in the kong mixed with kibble. I used a kibble to block the end up and then stood several kongs in egg cups in a bowl, filled with kibble and stock and froze. I don't even mess about this much for my own flipping food


----------



## Lynac

We use a small Konk for Darcy when we go out and leave her in her crate.
She is 17 weeks old.


----------



## Snoyl

I tried my 8 week old pup with cottage cheese and kibble in his first kong today, I think the cheese upset his stomach a little 

Will try him with peanut butter and the other tasty fillings!


----------



## Zoocrew64

*Puppy kong*

My dogs eat raw food so I stuff raw meat in octavius’ Kong and freeze it. I put 1 ounce of ground food in it for his midday meal (I feed him 3 times a day right now)


----------



## Sbmpw

I have a long and it’s just laying in the garden! Think I’m gonna use some of these ideas. Fab! Thanks.


----------



## Sbmpw

So, I filled the kong with lots of fruit and cheese. Seems Louie is to lazy to try and get the treats out! Maybe I’ll try a different shape kong.


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

carolinequilts said:


> Thank you JasperBlack. And once it is filled, how does the pup get it out? Just with his tongue? I guess it is just something I need to try. How do you clean it? Seems to me with all the goo in there that it would get rancid after awhile.


Just wash the Kong that is what we do


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

Sbmpw said:


> So, I filled the kong with lots of fruit and cheese. Seems Louie is to lazy to try and get the treats out! Maybe I’ll try a different shape kong.


Have you tried a smear of peanut butter


----------



## Lena11

Not all dogs love kongs to be fair. Mine plays with it, eats a tiny bit (if it is carrot puree, he does not like peanut butter) but never gets fully engaged.


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

We had a Shih Tsu who loved his Kong with Peanut Butter
We are getting a Cockapoo in 2 weeks so we shall see


----------



## Rubypoos

I'm so glad I found this post, Ruby is coming up 12 weeks, I got her a puppy kong yesterday and put a few bits of kibble in there for her, thinking "oh it will take a while to figure this out, I'll have time for a shower" 
Gave Ruby the kong in her crate feeling quite smug and watched for a minute to make sure she figured it out. Well not 5 minutes later my youngest comes banging on the bathroom door "mum Ruby is growling at that blue toy you gave her she sounds really angry" 

She had emptied it and was (I think) frustrated there were no more tasty treats coming out of it.
She did sit and chew it for a little bit, but soon ignored it other than the occasional swipe at it with her paw.

We tried again last night with a few of her training treats and I sat watching, she is a clever lil devil picked it up in her mouth small end first and tipped it up so treats fell out (there was maybe 3 bits left) and then flung it around until she got the last bits out. She again took a swipe at it and ignored it once it was empty.

So I'm going to have a look when I go shopping for peanut butter (any particular type? I'm in the UK) and some fruit and veg to put in hers and cream cheese (again any particular type?) 

Definitely need something longer lasting so I can get a proper shower!


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

I have a 11 week old puppy
I put peanut butter in his, any will do as long as no Xylitol
havent tried cream cheese yet
we put peanut butter in the Kong and freeze it
lasts longer
Gold Luck
our puppy is potty trained at 11 weeks
They are smart


----------



## Lena11

Best to make your own peanut butter or any without too much salt, sugars, palm oil etc! We have a sustainable store (I am in the UK) and you can make your own there.


----------



## HannahHarding87

MFT said:


> I have seen a lot of people recommending kongs stuffed with things to keep puppies entertained. Would these be suitable even for a 9/10 week old puppy who is definitely on the small side? Could anyone recommend a good one and some tasty fillings?
> 
> Thanks


Yes we use a Kong, a slightly bigger one now for the bigger sized pup. We have found Carrot, Cheese, Sausage (small amount) Celery and pepper are his favourite and mixing up what goes in there gives variety- However the younger the puppy i think you can use cream cheese in small amounts.


----------

